# Can't choose on a race.



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, sorry if this is a repetitive thread, but I was curious.
SM's look cool, but they are apparently overdone, so i'm looking to play a race that isn't commonly used, but still fun to paint. I was considering Orks, but i'm not sure if they are used alot.
Does anyone know of any races that are not used commonly? Races that arent SMs, Dark Eldar, Chaos, Orkz, Tao, Nekron.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

the only 2 left are IG and eldar, and they are common in my area. necron is the only race here that noone really has.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sisters of battle, daemon hunters and daemons plus the IG and eldar are pretty much teh choices you have left.

SoB- lots of metal models but they are very cool. Lots of tactcs involved (and pray you dont fight a monolith heavy necron force) but a reasomable army.

Damon Hunters- all metal, pretty weak but can be fun.

Daemons- are chaos (didnt know if you meant to include them), one of the best races for painting opportunity, play very differently to all other races.

IG- personally I would be bored to tears before I painted more then a unit but some people love them. LOts of firepower... if you want a gunline go here

Eldar- the painters dream, very very tactical to get working on the tabletop but play them right and they are really evil.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

There really aren't that many people that play Dark Eldar, it's just if you read these boards, they're one of the most vocal factions about wanting a new codex. 

And as you start to get into the hobby, you'll most likely end up with more than one army. So for now I say pick whichever one you would most like to paint, and model, and convert, and from there you can kind of gauge your local gaming store to see what are the most common armies in your area.


----------



## Scyfus (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright, well thanks. I actually found a few unpainted orks from 2003, I think i'm going to go buy some paint and have a shot at them.


----------



## Warmessiah (May 27, 2009)

Dark eldar? Common? I /never/ seen any Dark Eldar army, even in WD....

Anyways, base your choice on this, and in this order:
1) Does the 'feel' of the army (e.g. its fluff, its background, etc.) appeal to you. It's no point playing an army just because its 'good' and you hate the background totally. So think of it like this 'What would your ideal civilization be like, if you had the power to make one?'. Then, borrow a few codexes, search on the web, ask a GW staff member to talk to you about the backgrounds of the various armies. Then make two or three choices that appeal to you, and would be most like 'Your perfect army'. For instance, I always liked the idea of the Tech-crazy peace loving Tau, so I played with them. However, I also liked the dark nature of the ruthless space marines, and shaped my current SM chapter accordingly.
2) Do you like the models/units? You wouldn't want to be caught playing with 'Fast attack selection: Bikini Babes' or something silly like that. So pick an army with models and units you like. In fact, this is what draws most gamers into the hobby. I still remember looking in the window when I was little, and going 'Devastator squad.... big guns.... COOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!'.
3) Choose an army which you can play well with. We all have our gaming styles, and if you are starting a new army, this isn't /that/ important, but if you have a second or third army, this is a MUST. I advise you go for a well rounded army for now, like Space Marines, Eldar, Chaos, Imperial Guard, so you can easily tailor your army to have a lot or not a lot of models in (yes, folks, Space Marines en masse or a crack team army of Imperial Guard is possible). Thus, you can easily tailor your army over the years to your play style. A big reason for a second army is to try out a different play style, for instance I have my SMs for elite, short ranged and close combat fights, and I have my Tau for long range firepower en-masse.
4) Are the figures easy to find? Buying Tallarn raiders or Noise Marines can be hard and expensive, such figures and armies will have to be ordered online, and cannot usually be found in-store (unless your local GW store is a good one). Also consider the range of figures and units, lots of people are attracted to an army which has recently had a codex update, for the reason that it has more units than before. More units gives more variation, and helps shape your army, and it's just fun knowing that you can have 20 types of Leman Russ or 3 variations of veteran squads, and you can field all of them on the battlefield!


----------



## maomolin (May 4, 2008)

Ah! Wall O' Text!

Warm's pretty solid advice (except his remarks on Dark Eldar).


----------



## Emporers Champion (Mar 19, 2009)

How about Tyranids, getting popular, but not that common, lots of minis and variety. You can fight basically everyone in the name of the Great Devourer...and they are cool as!!!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Dark eldar actually don't need a new codex as such as the dex is still very good, the models are terribly dated though. Orks are easy to get, fairly simple to paint and you can get a load from AoBR


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

For just starting, I wouldn't recomend Eldar as there is just way too many units and variations to pick from. You may end up buying units that look cool but turn out to not go into your grand scheme for playing. I have a Harlequins... they look awesome... but I will probably never use them in a game.

Orks, Nids, SM are probably the most used armies. At least in my gaming location. So I would say if you want something rarely used, look elsewhere.

Tau, Dark Eldar, Necron are probably the better of the rarely used armies. Necron's are pretty basic and don't offer much in terms of variation in terms of modelling and painting and playing. Dark Eldar are older models, and should hopefully getting an update in the near future. Tau is you tech savy shooters, you can't really go wrong getting a unit that you won't end up not using. Plus suits offer you a wide range of variation in gaming and modelling.

Hope these tid-bits help.


----------

